# I love this forum!!



## lovemylilly (Jun 28, 2013)

Amen Sister!! its the heart that matters!!!!! love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

The Paint is only 14:2 his name is Lamar 
and the bay is Clyde QH named Ben he is 16:2 

I was about 180 lbs and Iam 5'6''


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

CW, 
Just saw your post here, we could be twins! Except I'm a very bad estimator and when at the ER in Florida I was asked by a nurse how much I weighex I told them "around 160". Boy was I wrong LOL. The doctorz office here actually made me get on scales and turns out I was off in my guess by 20 lbs.
Native Rose, welcome, this a good place to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I my ideal weight is 160-165 
But I think I am around 190 ish or so


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not plus size, but I love this forum as well & I love looking at pics and I love, love the peops on here. You will too no matter what your size is, Welcome!!!


----------

